# best wormer liquid for pet skunk?



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

so i had my skunk for about 3 weeks now, and after looking up on the internet, the breeder didnt tell me everything :/
the breeder never mentioned a wormer and i only have his email for contact (which he didnt reply to) so i guess i will ask here
so whats the best wormer liquid for pet skunks in uk/ireland?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Yugimon,

Not all skunk owners worm their skunks and skunk ownership is still in its infancy as far as pets go, so you will find a lot of contradictory information out there. The best thing you can do is ask (which you are doing) and then make your decisions about your own skunk as you see fit. I hope that the breeder does get back to you - perhaps he/she is on holiday? I still think a lot about the skunk kits I bred this year and wonder how they are all doing. Thankfully, my follow up emails to the new owners have come back with good responses! I hope that they will continue to ask me if they encounter any issues or have questions - I must admit that I'm still bugging more experienced people about care tips too!

As for your wormer question, I have used panacur liquid for my adults. It is easily mixed in with some yoghurt. I tried that approach with one of the kits too, but it was very messy and I couldn't be sure if the kit got the correct dose! I have heard that panacur paste is well tolerated, so you might like to give that a go? You can order it online, but I suggest you say it is for a cat, as online suppliers can be restricted to supply on-label animals only!

Good luck with your ball of mischief!
Sue.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Loderuna said:


> Hi Yugimon,
> 
> Not all skunk owners worm their skunks and skunk ownership is still in its infancy as far as pets go, so you will find a lot of contradictory information out there. The best thing you can do is ask (which you are doing) and then make your decisions about your own skunk as you see fit. I hope that the breeder does get back to you - perhaps he/she is on holiday? I still think a lot about the skunk kits I bred this year and wonder how they are all doing. Thankfully, my follow up emails to the new owners have come back with good responses! I hope that they will continue to ask me if they encounter any issues or have questions - I must admit that I'm still bugging more experienced people about care tips too!
> 
> ...


thank you
how many times do you give it to the skunk?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

There are different options - it explains it on the packet. A 3 day course to start as a baby, then a single dose every 3-6 months or so, same as you would a dog or cat. Frequency of dosage depends on likelihood of reinfection. Remember that the course depends upon the type of wormer etc, so please don't just follow my description!!!!!

It all works by weight though, so once you have weighed your skunkie, it's straightforward!


----------



## punkymatty (May 16, 2008)

Hi I have been using the panacur granules one sachet per adult skunk and have been told to worm from every month by some to six monthly by others and have decided to stick with every two months. Both my skunks have the granules mixed in with their normal feed and allways eat it with no problems.
Hope this helps.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> There are different options - it explains it on the packet. A 3 day course to start as a baby, then a single dose every 3-6 months or so, same as you would a dog or cat. Frequency of dosage depends on likelihood of reinfection. Remember that the course depends upon the type of wormer etc, so please don't just follow my description!!!!!
> 
> It all works by weight though, so once you have weighed your skunkie, it's straightforward!


We use Panacur too, really easy to use and works well. Tinkerbell had loads of worms as a baby, Merlin had none:2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I tend to use Milbemax tablets as they treat a wider variety of worm than panacur. It has to be bought through your vet though, unlike Panacur.

However I am now told the does needed to treat skunks (small dog size) now only comes in chewable tablet form.......so they cant be crushed & mixed into yogurt etc. Not sure if the skunks would actually chew them so might be switching back to liquid Panacur :whistling2:


----------

